# end grain cutting board - glue two species together?



## Kent (Nov 25, 2007)

What do you think about gluing a 1×12 cherry board to a 1×12 walnut board to make a 2×12. My cutting board will then have larger squares and each square will be one-half cherry and one-half walnut? Do you say any possible issues that might suggest this design is asking for problems?

My glue is drying on my first board, and I am figuring out my design on my next one.

Thanks for reading and I welcome any comments.

Kent


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Nope-- the glue lines will show when you make your second set of cuts. I don't think you'll like the look. You are better off buying 2" material.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Betsy I think it will be okay. Check out DeWayne's boards. I hope it will work, otherwise the 150 3/4×7/8×9" strips I spent the whole weekend cutting, planing and sanding will have me in pen blanks till doomsday.



and that isn't even all of 'em. There's four more purpleheart and 16 more walnut…


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Ummm… isn't an end-grain cutting board always going to show a line between the two species of wood? Kind of the point of using several different species…

Or are you concerned with wood movement variances between the two species? I think you'll be just fine there, as well.

If you want to see a great video on making cutting boards, check out The Woodwhisperer's website. He has a great pod cast on making cutting boards.

But Kent, don't be afraid to jump right in and play with your projects, man. The best way to learn is through mistakes and trial and error.

It's just wood. Have fun with it.

Since I've already taken the time to offer my opinion, here's another 2 cents' worth.

If you aren't totally pleased with the end result, try it again with different woods. I find walnut and cherry to be too similar for my tastes and they aren't as complimentary to each other as some choices might be. Try walnut and maple or bloodwood (or purpleheart or redheart) and maple or canarywood and cherry.

Or… try making a cutting board all out of the same kind of wood, but use the grown rings to make the pattern. For example, you could use quartersawn lumber (end grains will be straight lines) to make a pattern by alternating the direction of the lines.

Also, avoid woods that have obviously open pores, like red oak or wenge. They won't be as sanitary as others might.


----------



## Kent (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks Betsy and Doug. Betsy: Why would those glue lines be more noticeable then all of the other glue lines ? Since this is an end grain cutting board, there are glue lines around every square. I have been thinking about the best way to clamp or tack it together during glue up. But help me understand why you think these glue lines will be ugly when all of the other glue lines will be okay. I fully uinderstand your point, that 2" would be better, there would be alot less glue lines, but I don't have any 2" cherry.

Douglas: DeWane's boards are beautiful, alight, they were made out of 3/4" boards, I could try to make one of those instead. I sure would hate to waste these two boards.

What are you making Douglas?

Kent


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm thinking that you would have multiple lines that would not look good. I'm probably wrong. I hope so for Doug's sake!

Doug - there's a lot of pens in that stack!

Kent - I'm with Ethan - jump in and try it.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Kent,
I slid the picture above in while you were typing. I'm going to try a variation on Dewayne's boards, but I think I'm going more free-form bargello than quilt squares. Not quite sure yet… I'm still detoxing from the propane fumes from my salamander (bullet heater).


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

The other thing I think you need to be sure you do is if you are going to glue these two boards together to make a 2×12 is the clamping pressure. It would have to be consistent across the whole width of the board. I could see having a void in the middle if the pressure was not consistent.


----------



## Kent (Nov 25, 2007)

I hear you Betsy, I was thinking ath I could rip then in half to six in widths, then the boards would be more manageable, and hopefully reduce or eliminate the risk of the voids in the glue.

I also hear Ethan - thanks for your post. You have excellent insight. I agree with you on the colors - I need some purple heart or something. The only problem with just going for it is that this is a super clear piece of walnut and I am thinking it may have a better use; I am still on the fence; if I can find some 2 inch real quick, I might go that route.

Thank you very much.

Kent


----------



## k47k (Apr 27, 2007)

I face glued 4/4 purple hear to do this board becuase the wood place didnt have any 8/4. it is only noticeable if you look real close. if i dont tell anyone they dont know.

http://lumberjocks.com/assets/pictures/projects/4582.jpg


----------



## Kent (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice Board Josh and thanks for the post.

I am working on Board # 6! I just got some real nice purple heart and hard maple. I am trying to get creative with the design on my last 3 boards using 3 or more species. I will get some pictures posted on here pretty soon. It is hard to beat walnut for cutting boards in my opinion. I just glued up a board last night with just walnut. It will be an endgrain board by tomorrow. The purple heart and maple are nice too of course. I am experimenting with maple, purple heart and walnut on one board, but I am not convinced these three colors will go real well….

Kent


----------

